# Steak Fajita meat from Taco Cabana?



## dr. zoidberg

does anybody have the recipe for this (FROM Taco Cabana)? If you've ever been there, it's AWESOME!:chef:


----------



## oldschool1982

First ya need a cleaned Skirt Steak and only skirt steak!

Marinade is:

Soy sauce 2 cups
Pineapple Juice 1 cup
ground cumin 2 Tbsp
chopped garlic 1 Tbsp
Lime Juice 1/4 cup
Fresh Only


Combine all ingredients and place steak in marinade

Marinate overnight but for no more that 24 hours.
Remove from marinade and cook on char grill. 
slice and serve as desired. We sold a couple hundred thousand pounds of this stuff at a place I worked at in Atlanta.:crazy:


----------



## mezzaluna

A lot of chains and fast food outlets use "tenderized" (that is, chemically treated) beef that is so "tender" it's mushy. You're better off learning to cook it well at home so it's naturally tender. OldSchool's one with citrus (i.e., acids) looks like a good one. Remember to slice across the grain, or you'll have tough shoestrings.


----------



## oldschool1982

I forgot to add the thing about the slicing that Mezzaluna added. Thanks. I would add this is definitely a KISS recipe. The skirt steak, if you can find it, can be cooked rare and be steak tender just not fork tender. (I hope you understand that) 

Anyhow the best way to get the meat more tender is to give it time in the marinade. As Luna points out the citrus helps with that.

if you wich you can dress up or add different ingredients. But like I originally said we really sold an enormous amount of this product. At the time it was around 100k a week on Tacos, Fajitas and Margaritas. FYI in the day on Cinco we did 150k in a single night (lotsa beer, ritas and fajitas)


----------



## muskyhopeful

I'm going to try OldSchool's. 

If you want simple, Penzey's make a good fajita seasoning, I think. Oil, lime juice, the seasoning, and water. Marinate up to overnite. I slice flank steak across the grain before marinating and grill the strips over hardwood charcoal so hot you need a LONG tongs. Cook for two to three minutes. Cilantro, guac, Anejo cheese crumbles, thin sliced sweet or red onions, Mexican crema if you want, fresh limes to squeeze over. Roasted poblano strips add some bearable spice. Soft fresh corn tortillas taste best, but flour work better for a crowd.

I've done this at Lambeau in the parking lot. Bring extra, because strangers will start milling around from the smell of the giant clouds of smoke. You might have to feed them to protect yourself.

Kevin

I like muskies.


----------



## vinnie t

Do resturants marinade Fajita meat for commercial applications? OR do they buy hte pre-softened meats? I am thinking of doing the resturant thing down the road in the near future, but wondering how to do a fajita marinade commercially?


----------



## privateye

Are you kidding - have you eaten there fajita beef lately - its 75% gristle and fat - you cant even chew it.


----------

